# Add a forum for people to talk about electric



## Stoner_shit2019 (Oct 4, 2020)

It would be awesome for new growers to get tips on the electric bill. How to save money by not using the AC for every degree you add it’s about $10 per month. Teach people how to save money and just a form to discuss financial views and what works best


----------



## FunkyPunk420 (Oct 4, 2020)

Tbh I’m with you on that one. I’m a new grower and I’m not gonna harvest for at least another month and I’ve already paid 3 months of electric grow costs with a/c in the summer months.


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## pahval (Dec 4, 2020)

Good thermal insulation and led lights are the only things i know of that can lower electric bill... What do you have in your setup? How is room insulated?


----------



## pahval (Dec 4, 2020)

Also, if you have bulb lights, heat extraction with fans could save you some bucks long term...


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

Not just about lowering electricity bills but also staying within range of your wattage so you don't get those damn black outs =[


----------



## pahval (Dec 4, 2020)

Blackouts? What is the cause? Circuit breaker or grid failure? How about having 2 grow rooms or at least tents with separate timings of light?


----------



## pahval (Dec 4, 2020)

If its a circuit breaker popping, you can bring electricity from another room...


----------



## Romis (Dec 4, 2020)

pahval said:


> Blackouts? What is the cause? Circuit breaker or grid failure? How about having 2 grow rooms or at least tents with separate timings of light?


circuit breaker popping in one of two panels. Happened during prime time summer time. Lowered the wattage and they still went out back to back days.

Got the wiring and replaced the circuit breaker but I've been paranoid ever since and I'm scared to go 100%.

Rule of thumb is 4 lights per 20 amp right?


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 4, 2020)

never exceed 80% of the amps on the line. a 15amp should bear a 12amp load and a 20 , 15


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 4, 2020)

unless your on 240

240v can hold more amps


----------



## pahval (Dec 4, 2020)

Rule of thumb is having 10%-15% bigger circuit breaker than your highest consumption is... If it didnt happen till now, it wont, there are no maybes with electricity...


----------



## pahval (Dec 4, 2020)

Or even 20, but you can go as low as 10%, depending on the load (i dont know if bulb lamps have high starting current)...


----------



## pahval (Dec 4, 2020)

you can do easy math for yourself, power (w) = voltage (v) * amperage (a), if you have 120V and a circuit breaker of 20 amperes, you can drive 2400 * 0.9 = 2160w without any power blackout for sure... you could drive it all 20 amperes in theory, but i think bulb ballasts draw exact amount of power (power doesnt drop with resistance, but instead current (amperage) gets increased until power level is achieved), maximum (as in, maximum when done by pro and done properly and when youre really far from your power station) voltage drop should be around 5%, when you take that into your formula, to get 2400w of power on bulbs with power drop of 5% you would need 21 amperes which is enough to trigger circuit breaker, so we take that 5% into account plus 5% to stay safe), but i may be wrong... if you got someone do re-do your wires and your panel (your circuit breaker), you should have go with higher rating (sum all power your devices use, divide by voltage and pick circuit breaker that is higher rated than your current demand)... when youre in safe range, there is 99% chance it wont pop (esp. if you replaced it with new one) for i estimate 10 years or so...

if you got lost, here is summary:

sum of total power you need for lets say 4 x 600w lamps, 200w dehumidifier, 150w vents, 50w pump + 300w for future (you never know) = 3100w
divide by your voltage = 3100 / 120 = 25.83 amperes needed, you need 30 ampere MINIMUM circuit breaker, and wires rated for 30 amperes which would be 10 gauge by this source: https://activerain-store.s3.amazonaws.com/image_store/uploads/3/9/2/9/9/ar13634460999293.jpg (im european, i dont understand your metric, i will never understand it, please check with someone professional from your country if its true), and no more blackouts... hope its making sense! peace...


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 4, 2020)

The forum to discuss things like electricity is already here:


Grow Room Design and Setup


----------

